# Sticky  You know you're a feeler when....



## The Exception

Linnifae said:


> What can I say, these are fun! :tongue:
> 
> You know you're a feeler when you write what you think is a really good post and are a bit sad when no one thanks you for it.


I'm a T and I can relate to this.


----------



## Neon Knight

Pyroscope said:


> I don't think I post a single thing where I don't wonder 'wait, was that too cold? Did that seem arrogant? I do value their input, I hope they know that '...


Oh I sure do, but that's from loads of experience with many misunderstandings lol. It sucks, I hate having to second guess myself like that and yet I still miss stuff.


----------



## dagnytaggart

When you yell at me for calling a baby or animal "it". Nothing intentional, it's just a convenient pronoun.


----------



## Darner

God said:


> When you yell at me for calling a baby or animal "it". Nothing intentional, it's just a convenient pronoun.


I would yell at you too! I don't care about babies but you're not calling my precious cat IT!


----------



## Unicorntopia

Linnifae said:


> Wellll....I want solutions! Just give them to me nicely! :blushed:


Ok... but wait till we ask for the solution! :happy: don't just started spouting them out before we have finished expressing oursleves and without first acting like you care and understand!


----------



## sts06

Finally! One of these threads where I can relate to almost everything posted. Nothing to add ... just agreeing with what's been said so far :happy:


----------



## sea cucumber

God said:


> When you yell at me for calling a baby or animal "it". Nothing intentional, it's just a convenient pronoun.


'IT' HAS A NAME DAM YOU!!! :crazy::crazy::crazy:

my INTP chum does that, she does it in public. She once told some one their baby would grow into its ears in a very matter of fact way!
it went something like this "Oh congratulations its very nice, ahh yes very sweet little thing, I supose it will grow into those ears"

The 'it' 'thing' had big ears LOL!!
I could have killed her, except i was laughing to hard:crazy::crazy: 
I didnt laugh infront of the woman obvously, I felt pretty bad for her.


----------



## pretty.Odd

Whenever some bad event happens in the world, you have an intense need to go on a plane and help volunteer there.


----------



## Doom

You don't care if people call Clannad melodrama, After Story made you cry and you wanted Sunohara to find somebody.


----------



## Neon Knight

You know you're a feeler when any good manga/anime tweaks at your heart strings when authors intended to have that effect.


----------



## Little Birdy

You know you are a feeler when you see an old lady crossing the road in the rain all alone, getting wet, and you begin to wonder where is her family? why is she all alone? why does she not have an umbrella? 

Then you get sad


----------



## Neon Knight

You know you're a bigger Feeler when you actually do something about above scenario :wink:


----------



## Voici Claire

Revy2Hand said:


> You know you're a bigger Feeler when you actually do something about above scenario :wink:


nonsense!

i do something about it.

[i splash her with my car to remind her to bring an umbrella in future].


----------



## Neon Knight

lol hmmm...I don't actually know what to say to that...dammit

You know you're a Feeler when you volunteer your time, suffer physically and still feel like you have to do more because there's so much need out there.
(true story)


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Revy2Hand said:


> You know you're a feeler when any good manga/anime tweaks at your heart strings when authors intended to have that effect.


There is just something about anime/manga that is so affecting - so much more than most western fiction imho. The authors *really* get anomie, loneliness, sadness, abandonment, forgiveness, low self esteem etc. Also, I love how a lot of the characters are so internal.

When you easily and sometimes very intensely get emotionally invested in fictional characters. When you can watch shows whose plot, overall quality is sub par because you love the characters.

When you can cry at such ridiculous things as the ewok dying at the end of the Return of the Jedi :blushed::laughing:

When emotions and meaningfulness play a role in every action you take.

Specifically for Fi: when the more life experiences you've had and the greater range of emotions you have felt, the more you empathize with people and their suffering/happiness etc


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Oh and I called my cat an 'it.' The thing was, I said in a very fond way. I also referred it by a dozen terms of endearment and pet names. She was such a wonderful and pretty cat, I cannot express how much I miss her.

Though I see what you guys are getting at: I know a family who called their cat 'it' but they were simply horrible to the poor thing. They we not at all affectionate, it was extremely anxious and scared all the time, they never let it out of the basement. I get so sad when I think of the life it led (it to be out up down recently).

You know you're a feeler when talking about things like this makes you really fucking sad and makes you tear up.

:crying:


----------



## Neon Knight

You know you're a Feeler when you cry at MOST movie endings where someone dies.


----------



## pinkrasputin

You know you're a feeler when...

Break ups are a national holiday (hell we should all get a week off for observance)

You can't focus on your needs in large groups because you're so worried about "so and so" hurting "so and so's" feelings. You take all the steps to prevent that from happening, and you make sure to validate everyone as "special" in their own unique way.

You no longer say "goodbyes", you just sneak out. Goodbyes are just too intense. 

You wonder why your INTJ boyfriend is crying over a sick dog in a movie because "Gee. I've never affected him like that."

You create your own religion which allows you to see everyone as good, loving, and going to be together forever. 

You believe your love can move mountains.

You rarely give up on people. 

You buy clothes because they reflect how you feel. "I know this is 2 months worth of rent, but _dammit_ this is like therapy and I deserve it!" (You know your friends are feelers because they tell you "Girl, you go! Work that outfit!)

Whenever an asshole comes to power or takes over, you think he hasn't been loved enough. And you are just the person to show him that love!

You try to therapize adversaries.

Your brain breaks when people are mean. :sad:

You get sad when the weather is acting "moody". 

When you get upset you don't understand things like "you still need to eat to stay healthy". When your heart is "sick", it trumps daily necessities.


----------



## sensorium

I'm supposed to be INTP, but I can relate to a lot of stuff here.

Mostly for the feeling part, less on the acting on it part. 

Like the old lady crossing the street - I'd be sad seeing that, but I wouldn't run to help her out, she'd probably think I'm trying to rob her, and hit me with her purse (full only of pennies obviously). 

Then I start to think objectively, and try to imagine what led to this old lady to having no umbrella, being alone etc.


----------



## Neon Knight

pinkrasputin said:


> Break ups are a national holiday (hell we should all get a week off for observance)


Yeah really with all the other stupid holidays there are, there might as well be a useful one lol



pinkrasputin said:


> You can't focus on your needs in large groups because you're so worried about "so and so" hurting "so and so's" feelings. You take all the steps to prevent that from happening, and you make sure to validate everyone as "special" in their own unique way.


That's one reason I become the social butterfly, the others are it's fun and keeps me from getting bored, at least the concern for people feeling left out comes first lol.



pinkrasputin said:


> You create your own religion which allows you to see everyone as good, loving, and going to be together forever.


Buddhism is good for that. It's the seeing everyone as good and loving part that I'm struggling with (sky high Fi?)

For my own additions/modifications:


pinkrasputin said:


> You rarely give up on people.


And then eventually you do because the last straw was finally broken



pinkrasputin said:


> Whenever an asshole comes to power or takes over, you think he hasn't been loved enough. And you are just the person to show him that love!


Or you consider starting a revolution :wink:


----------



## Neon Knight

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> You know you're a feeler when the recent Family Guy Christmas special disturbed you. Granted, I found it a brilliant deconstruction of Santa Claus and a nice social commentary, but the home invasion scene was just too much. Santa's workshop is a factory that produces toxic waste? Dark, but fine. Santa actually _wants_ Stewie to kill him? Uh...that's twisted. Inbred elves and carnivorous reindeer? Creepy, but clever. Santa sick and near death? I felt so sorry for the guy. Stewie randomly killing someone to avoid being caught by the police for breaking in so they could do Santa's job? I admit that got a slight chuckle from me, since it was so unexpected and Stewie-esque. Killing a little girl's mother right in front of her while she cries her eyes out? Dude, not funny.


Coincidentally I was thinking it was a rather bizarre set of Xmas shows if you saw the whole lineup that night. I was like "this isn't at all like Frosty or Rudolph...hmm." different but disturbing isn't always a good thing I guess.

You know you're a feeler when even being as twisted and violent as you can take animated violence or old school crappy special effects, the real thing isn't the same at all and kind of sickens you.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

Revy2Hand said:


> Coincidentally I was thinking it was a rather bizarre set of Xmas shows if you saw the whole lineup that night. I was like "this isn't at all like Frosty or Rudolph...hmm." different but disturbing isn't always a good thing I guess.
> 
> You know you're a feeler when even being as twisted and violent as you can take animated violence or old school crappy special effects, the real thing isn't the same at all and kind of sickens you.


Well, I saw the American Dad special afterward. I didn't mind it at all since it wasn't taking itself seriously. I saw only half of the Simpsons. ...Was it supposed to be a Christmas special too? It was winter and it involved an orphan.

You know you're a feeler when seeing other people upset makes you feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Neon Knight

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Well, I saw the American Dad special afterward. I didn't mind it at all since it wasn't taking itself seriously. I saw only half of the Simpsons. ...Was it supposed to be a Christmas special too? It was winter and it involved an orphan.


I forget now lol. I've been sick for too long *sigh* I just remember thinking that was the oddest Xmas set I've ever seen right after the whole lot of them.


Angelic Gardevoir said:


> You know you're a feeler when seeing other people upset makes you feel uncomfortable.


Yes that is a good one.

I don't know if I've said this already but I thought of it today:

You know you're a feeler (or sensor or both?) when you know there's trouble/tension in the room and you physically feel it so much your arm hairs (and other) rise and muscles everywhere (and I mean everywhere) get quite tense.

This time I was more descriptive I think lol.


----------



## Linnifae

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> You know you're a feeler when the recent Family Guy Christmas special disturbed you. Granted, I found it a brilliant deconstruction of Santa Claus and a nice social commentary, but the home invasion scene was just too much. Santa's workshop is a factory that produces toxic waste? Dark, but fine. Santa actually _wants_ Stewie to kill him? Uh...that's twisted. Inbred elves and carnivorous reindeer? Creepy, but clever. Santa sick and near death? I felt so sorry for the guy. Stewie randomly killing someone to avoid being caught by the police for breaking in so they could do Santa's job? I admit that got a slight chuckle from me, since it was so unexpected and Stewie-esque. Killing a little girl's mother right in front of her while she cries her eyes out? Dude, not funny.


The part with the elves and reindeer really freaked me out...especially the part where stewie was sawing off the one elf's arm. I couldn't even watch. :frustrating:


----------



## Neon Knight

I'd say all the shooting and I've done my fair share of fantasizing about that sort of stuff but about people that have actually wronged me in a horrible way, which is why I found it much more disturbing in this fashion I think. At least I have reasons to lol


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

Linnifae said:


> The part with the elves and reindeer really freaked me out...especially the part where stewie was sawing off the one elf's arm. I couldn't even watch. :frustrating:


Well, I found Stewie's tone of voice right before he did it kinda amusing. Hey buddy...:crazy:

But yeah. It only got a mental "Uhhh..." from me. And maybe a slight mental cringe. 
I guess I've been desensitized to animated gore to some degree. But I did see a rerun of Petergeist on TBS once, and at the part where Peter's body started to do weird stuff I turned away. (I've never seen that episode since I became a fan when the series was renewed.) I guess only the combination of unexpected and unusual affects me.

Going back to the Christmas special, just imagine if some kid came in and turned it on. I bet the kid would have nightmares. Sure, Family Guy was never a kid's cartoon to begin with, but some parents tend to think animated=okay. And a lot of kids watch things behind their parents' backs too. 

You know you're a feeler when you think of the children! :tongue:


----------



## dreamer 1977

You are new here but you already love the 'thanks' feature and you like being thanked for a post you took the time to make. :laughing:

You like communicating on the internet because you have time to compose your thoughts and feelings, and if someone says something insensitive online, it's a lot easier to ignore it or wait 'til later to respond when you aren't so emotional.

You often think about a hypothetical situation where someone wrongs some of your loved ones and it makes you very angry and sad.

You know you are acting irrational and your brain keeps telling you to get over it, but you don't listen to it.

You cried when Freeza killed Vegeta or when Ash set Charizard free :laughing:

You watch the Titanic for the gabazillionth time and still hope it misses the iceberg. Or that Jack would find a log to float on too!!!

You get angry when you read "5 people die in car crash including two women and a child". What, the man who died isn't important?

You are affected by seasonal depression if it seems like you haven't seen the sun in ages!

You can't act like something isn't wrong if there is something that's bothering you.


----------



## Pyroscope

Revy2Hand said:


> I don't know if I've said this already but I thought of it today:
> 
> You know you're a feeler (or sensor or both?) when you know there's trouble/tension in the room and you physically feel it so much your arm hairs (and other) rise and muscles everywhere (and I mean everywhere) get quite tense.


 Definitely. This is exactly why I don't like conflict, because it's something that sort of 'flows' negatively and it's just not pleasant in any capacity.



zabajk said:


> You cried when Freeza killed Vegeta or when Ash set Charizard free :laughing:


 Don't forget about Butterfree! :crying: Though the thing that made me tear up most was that snow episode where he goes 'I guess we'll all be cold together' or something like that... I be strange.

You know you're a feeler when you can hear someone crying and it feels like something inside you is physically being twisted about.
I don't even know her that well, yet it almost started me crying myself, despite being in another room down the hall


----------



## Seeker99

You know you're a feeler when you feel like your heart is literally sinking with a massive weight on it......


----------



## Pyroscope

Seeker99 said:


> You know you're a feeler when you feel like your heart is literally sinking with a massive weight on it......


This feeling happens to me so much of the time. I hope your heart rises again soon =/

You know you're a feeler when you have never been angry with someone without eventually feeling guilty about it.


----------



## dreamer 1977

You watched and enjoyed Lost but you didn't give a shit about all the theorizing like your Thinking brother did. You watched it for the characters.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

^I would think that an NF would like it for both reasons.

You know you're a feeler when you post a thread like this: http://personalitycafe.com/debate-forum/40032-ethics-ad-blocking.html#post881706. ^_^U


----------



## SuperunknownVortex

...when you tend focus on what is 'good' or 'bad' and make more value-judgments than any other.


----------



## Michael82

when you are nervous being around the ones you feel attracted to


----------



## thistled bones

You know you're a feeler when...

You can't stop thanking everyone for their posts in this thread!


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

You know you're a feeler when you _spam_ the thanks button. :crazy:


----------



## refugee

when you can relate to this:


----------



## Skum

You know you're a feeler when you're at a some sort of vending occasion and feel bad for the person who has no one coming to their stand. Especially if they're trying to sell things they have grown or made themselves.


----------



## The Exception

When you thank a post primarily because you're worried you'll hurt the poster's feelings if you don't.


----------



## Michael82

when you think about your feelings before going somewhere; if it feels "good" or "bad" to be somewhere.


----------



## Moon Pix

When your neutral 'at rest' face inspires others to say "cheer up mate, it might never happen."


----------



## SereneMind

Moon Pix said:


> When your neutral 'at rest' face inspires others to say "cheer up mate, it might never happen."


LMFAO!! so truee XD 

*sits around in a normal mood resting*

mom: D: what happened? did your GF leave you?
me: no o.o
dad: did something happen in school?
me: no everything's fine o.o
granny: you gonna die tomorrow?
me: O_O no, why are you all asking those questions?
dad, mom and granny: your face look like a person's who's just been told that he'll die in 7 days! cheer up!
me: FOR THE 10th TIME I'M FINE! this is my normal face D:

at least... ppl in my school say that my face looks thoughtful and not sad...


----------



## Mynameisnick

You get annoyed when you ask someone what they think of something and they say "well, that's different". What the hell is that suppose to mean? I just asked you if you liked that flavor of ice cream of course it's different, do you like it!? How do you feel about it damn it! no stop thinking about it just tell me if you like it! Haha


----------



## SulfonicOrb

... you post something on your Facebook wall and watching every minute does anybody respond to it :frustrating:


----------



## SoulSauce

You know you're a feeler when you wear your feelings on your shoulder. Your mood / feelings show on your face and it is hard to disguise it. For a feeler, it is hard to have a poker face. If you are upset, sad, annoyed, having a good time, it will show on your face right away. If you are amused / impressed, you respond with a *hearty laugh* (and the Thinkers think you're on crack when this happens). 

When you are upset or sad and you are trying to hide it, people _(even people who hardly know you well)_ pick up right away that something is wrong. 

I always, always, try to hide my feelings when I'm upset, but even my ENTP dad right away picks up and notices that something is wrong -- this never ceases to amaze me how my feelings ALWAYS show on my face and I cannot hide them.

Basically, your moods / feelings show on your face. When a Thinker is upset, their moods / feelings don't show on their face because they are more calm and don't get rattled up as fast as feelers do.


And this reminds me: I one time was hanging out with my ISTP friend, he was telling me about his psychadelic shrooming experience, which I was genuinely amused by and I responded with a huge laugh and an impressed look on my face, and my ISTP friend thought I was mocking him... I told him, "no! I'm genuinely amused!"


----------



## SoulSauce

(post deleted)


----------



## SoulSauce

Willow5000 said:


> when you say a silent 'im sorry' to a spider you are about to kill



Interesteing... then I must not be a Feeler.

Before killing a bug I throw curse words at it and slam it hard with a shoe.


----------



## emerald sea

...the look on that guy's face just hit you like a ton of bricks and now you have to go nurse your wounds or find an NF to empathize


----------



## ReliveTheMagic

When you know how you're pets are feeling! or at least you think you do


----------



## chickydoda

When you feel sorry for Rebecca Black and want to punch everyone that has said a cruel word against her.


----------



## Tobias Andre Andersen

Wintie said:


> You don't care if people call Clannad melodrama, After Story made you cry and you wanted Sunohara to find somebody.


I loved After Story, and now I present to you: a cookie of awesomenes.

!;D


----------



## MCRTS

I don't get emotional when I see sad movies, or sad shows. In fact, I rarely get emotional. I suppose I'm a feeler because I pick up on _other people's _feelings and emotions very well. It's like I have actual feelers growing out of my head which go off everytime I enter a room: "Person A...contented. Person B...happy, but worrying slightly about something. Person C...BEEP BEEP BEEP! Watch it! He's gonna blow! Run for cover!"


----------



## Le9acyMuse

When a part of you wants to soap-op' slap anyone being more pessimistic than you in any given moment.


----------



## Tobias Andre Andersen

arc72 said:


> I think what I wrote applies more to feelers who have been treated decently for most of their lives, and then are hit with a rogue wave of cruelty...not so much feelers who've had to distance themselves from people who routinely victimize them (which is totally the right thing to do, don't get me wrong).
> 
> At the same time, I think people who are masters at forgiving (for instance, Eva Kor: Eva Mozes Kor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) are able to give "the benefit of the doubt" even in light of a mountain of reasons not to. I think forgiveness is the ideal because it brings peace and repairs the soul, to an extent.
> 
> *EDIT:
> 
> I don't mean the benefit of the doubt...I mean that people who forgive relinquish their right to feel like a victim. ...the act of doing that ascribes the evil deed more to human frailty than to the victimizers. It's like placing the blame on something above and beyond individuals. For me, it's the recognition that we're all moral, feeling people when it comes down to it. It's just that something intervenes, sometimes, so that people disconnect with the moral, feeling core they once possessed, or could possess.
> 
> It seems like some pretty hardcore idealism, and perhaps it is, but it's a powerful way of overcoming wrongs done to you.


I would react with pity, even though I've grown up with severe bullying. I don't act on affect in a negative aspect.


----------



## carnada

When you watch movies and cry at the end.

I have not done this btw


----------



## 21954

Moon Pix said:


> When your neutral 'at rest' face inspires others to say "cheer up mate, it might never happen."


Sometimes after being at work all day where I was feeling the need to paste a smile on my face, I get in the car and on the way home realize I've got a mild frown and it feels like such a relief. Then I feel kind of guilty, but not too guilty, because it's like my face muscles are saying "ahhhh thx, that feels great!" LOL


----------



## Mouse222

carnada said:


> When you watch movies and cry at the end.
> 
> I have not done this btw


It's actually very sad to say, I have cried at even the most horrible of movies. But the minute they show a dog dying. I've flooded the entire theater!


----------



## carnada

Mouse222 said:


> It's actually very sad to say, I have cried at even the most horrible of movies. But the minute they show a dog dying. I've flooded the entire theater!


oh god xD thats prettyyy intense bro


----------



## Jen Edwards

*helping out*

Feelers help find the parent when a little kid is lost. Or we also cried/prayed for the people suffering after the earthquake in Japan or Haiti.


----------



## lothweneriniel

SoulSauce said:


> You know you're a feeler when you wear your feelings on your shoulder. Your mood / feelings show on your face and it is hard to disguise it. For a feeler, it is hard to have a poker face. If you are upset, sad, annoyed, having a good time, it will show on your face right away. If you are amused / impressed, you respond with a *hearty laugh* (and the Thinkers think you're on crack when this happens).
> 
> When you are upset or sad and you are trying to hide it, people _(even people who hardly know you well)_ pick up right away that something is wrong.
> 
> I always, always, try to hide my feelings when I'm upset, but even my ENTP dad right away picks up and notices that something is wrong -- this never ceases to amaze me how my feelings ALWAYS show on my face and I cannot hide them.
> 
> Basically, your moods / feelings show on your face. When a Thinker is upset, their moods / feelings don't show on their face because they are more calm and don't get rattled up as fast as feelers do.
> 
> 
> And this reminds me: I one time was hanging out with my ISTP friend, he was telling me about his psychadelic shrooming experience, which I was genuinely amused by and I responded with a huge laugh and an impressed look on my face, and my ISTP friend thought I was mocking him... I told him, "no! I'm genuinely amused!"


My emotions are generally pretty well concealed. Also, they are not very powerful. I'm more tuned in to the emotions of others. My INTP boyfriend, however, gives everything away with his face.


----------



## violetta

when no measure of assurance can justify missing a loved one.


----------



## funcoolname

You cry pretty much any time an animal gets killed in a movie. I have no idea why animals dying bothers me more than people.


----------



## zomberlover

Unicorntopia said:


> When you have to explain to your T friends over and over that people who are venting or verbally processing do not need or want solutions from you, instead they want you to empathize with them.


 

I would thank this 100 times if I could!


----------



## Blazing_Glitter

dagnytaggart said:


> When you yell at me for calling a baby or animal "it". Nothing intentional, it's just a convenient pronoun.


I'm guilty too. Had a new family baby without a name for a bit. I got a new asshole while being told that ''it'' was inappropriate, even though she was unnamed. Sheesh.


----------



## Ren10

1. When you take no pleasure from winning a board game like monopoly because you feel sorry for all the other people who didn't win and causing people to sell/mortgage their properties actually makes you secretly feel sad and guilty.

2. When, after watching an episode of a cheesy soap opera on TV that ends in a cliff hanger where somebody is about to get hurt/die in a horrible way you search the internet to see if you can find out if they are going to be ok (i.e. if the actor has left in real life).


----------



## TJSeabury

. . . When the average YouTube comment shakes your belief in humanity.

*shakes head* I just don't get how people can be so dumb and angry.


----------



## Ren10

When you go to a gig/performance/lecture/comedy show where there are hardly any other people in the audience and feel so sad for the performer(s) that you make sure you cheer/clap/laugh extra hard to compensate, particularly if the other people in the audience lack interest, leave or even worse heckle the performer(s) - who would do that?!


----------



## Worriedfunction

hereandnow said:


> You know you're a feeler when you always seem to take the blame and give the credit..
> 
> and the slow stabbing scene in "Saving Private Ryan" has traumatized you for life..


Oh cat knuckles!! I know this is an old post to reply to, but you just hit my nail on the head, ive been almost afraid of that scene for years, I can just about force myself to watch it, but the horrible slowness of it as he pushes the knife into him and whispers to him, while all the time that other lad is just standing on the stairs.....

It makes me feel sad, angry, depressed, shocked and disgusted all at the same time. Every time I watch that scene I imagine myself as either the man getting stabbed or the man on the stairs and I imagine how they must be feeling at that time,(if they were real), both emotionally and physically.


----------



## donkeybals

You know you are a feeler, when you consider intelligence could be viewed as arrogance, and retract commenting intelligently due to making another feel inferior. LOL.


----------



## ENFP_of_Pasta

You know you're a feeler when:
When you have a choice between two objects and feel sorry for the one you don't choose to the point of tearing up.
When you try and protect ants from being smushed.
When someone insults you and you say, "That wasn't very nice," then feel bad for hurting their feelings by saying they weren't nice.
All of the above has happened to me. XD The first one was how my mom got me to eat food when I was little. Lol


----------



## Unicorntopia

Ren10 said:


> 1. When you take no pleasure from winning a board game like monopoly because you feel sorry for all the other people who didn't win and causing people to sell/mortgage their properties actually makes you secretly feel sad and guilty.
> 
> .


I grew up loosing at everything to my older sibling and now I am like this. I get so exited when I am about to win since I want to and I deserve it since I used to never win anything and as soon as it is over and I have won I feel horrible about causing everyone else to loose and feel bad about themselves like I used to. 

Can't win no matter what or win whether winning or loosing depending on how you look at it. Although one might be inclined to feel bad if they look at it the second way because that could be selfish - never giving the win to anyone else no matter what...

See yeah, I probably should keep these sorts of depressing thought patterns to myself as not to infect anyone else.


----------



## ForsakenMe

When you (rightfully) try to stand up for yourself but later on you feel a bit bad on being too hard on the other person, even if they did deserve it after treating you wrongly.


----------



## tmighty

... when you care about the mosquito in the spider web although that same mosquito stang you 5 minutes ago.


----------



## country_gamer

When you are too considerate of others feelings to let out your own!


----------



## annika123

hello this is annika and when ever i think something i write but never think about anybody say thanks and wow and comment ..........


----------



## Deezzee

When you randomly start laughing after recalling a funny incident.


----------



## 21954

Deezzee said:


> When you randomly start laughing after recalling a funny incident.


I do that all the time! Sometimes someone is nearby and ask me what's funny... I tell them, but they don't get it. Then they just look at me like I'm weird.


----------



## Worriedfunction

Deezzee said:


> When you randomly start laughing after recalling a funny incident.


Possibly the first thing ive actually been able to relate to in this thread.


----------



## CosmicRush

zomberlover said:


> I would thank this 100 times if I could!


Woah I should have stayed astray from this post... My mind has been blown 0.0 lol.


----------



## iAlli

When you were a kid you cried at this song...

_"On top of spaghetti
All covered in cheese
I lost my poor meatball
When somebody sneezed"_

...Because you couldn't stop thinking of "the poor little meatball" and how terrible it must have felt.

...No? Just me?
True story, bros.


----------



## EternalNocturne

When you put a Moogle as your avatar, purely because you think it's adorable, and you enjoy looking at it.


----------



## formal riot

Neon Knight said:


> Actually the 3rd season (Tamers) did it the most for me. Even the first Pokemon episode got a reaction out of me...ok go ahead an laugh now...anime/manga had that effect on me when I was all sensitive and that. I won't say how old I was either...


Thats because the third season was actually traumatic, in a lot of ways. The ending though bwaaaaa and they donts ee them again ever. The movie wasn't cannon IT WASN'T CANNON


----------



## 21954

When you turn off your cell phone because yesterday there was no card in the mail and today you can't stand the agony of the phone not ringing.


----------



## Savvi

When you struggle throughout an entire moving trying not to cry at the sad parts, only to have 40 seconds left of the movie and break down bawling!

Your heart swells at the sound of a new text message!

You leave your phone on all night... JUST in case someone needs you!

Simple things like the word 'Pudding' Make you laugh!

You get enjoyment just because someone agrees with you.


----------



## Sayonara

Savvi said:


> You leave your phone on all night... JUST in case someone needs you!
> 
> Simple things like the word 'Pudding' Make you laugh!
> 
> You get enjoyment just because someone agrees with you.


Amen, sister. 

And now I'll add my piece.

When you sometimes forget what people say, but always remember how they made you feel.


----------



## BlueG

Paheli said:


> When you turn off your cell phone because yesterday there was no card in the mail and today you can't stand the agony of the phone not ringing.


Awww, ha ha.


----------



## SweetPickles

When you watch "The Cove", a documentary about dolphin slaughter with your INTJ husband. At the end of the film you are sobbing and hyperventilating and run to the computer to make a donation to help those poor dolphins. Your husband fell asleep midway through the movie, you wake him up in tears and are appalled that he is not as horrified and sad as you are. He looks at you like you are on crack...

True story, we laugh about it to this day...


----------



## dianne

beyondthephysical said:


> What I really want to do is get in a room full of INFJs! Talk about sensory overload. Has anyone ever?


That would be amusing if you find enough of them! I have not met an INFJ yet ... I blame myself for spending too much time with my brain and not enough time with actual human beings.


----------



## trvlgrl1981

Unicorntopia said:


> When you have to explain to your T friends over and over that people who are venting or verbally processing do not need or want solutions from you, instead they want you to empathize with them.


.. as a T, I think I finally learned this one!


----------



## BohemianBonnie

..When you get upset that you have so few facebook friends, that you deactivate your profile. Three days later, it is activated again because you are upset that nobody asked where you'd gone!


----------



## Cerebro

BohemianBonnie said:


> ..When you get upset that you have so few facebook friends, that you deactivate your profile. Three days later, it is activated again because you are upset that nobody asked where you'd gone!


Oh, Facebook. It makes everything so complicated. It turns intelligence and empathy into mush. It turns friendships into "friend"-ships. I just deactivated facebook yesterday afternoon, and I haven't felt this good in a LONG time.


----------



## ibage

When you stay awake at night worrying about a fight you're not even part of. 

When you dive to hold the door open for someone or feel terrible because you didn't hold the door for someone ten feet away from it. 

When you spend time looking at pictures of cats on the internet while glaring at the screen thinking "God that's cute..."

When you give someone the "Silent Treatment" because you don't want to hurt their feelings by telling them they're being an asshole

When you ask people repeatedly if they're okay even when there's nothing you can do for them


----------



## Cerebro

ibage said:


> When you give someone the "Silent Treatment" because you don't want to hurt their feelings by telling them they're being an asshole


They don't seem to understand that we're not being passive-aggressive necessarily. We just don't want to say what's REALLY on our mind's, so we don't make things worse. Because (especially us INFJs) we can spend time reflecting on the issues, really deeply and emotionally understanding it, and thus get to a point where we could devastate the other person, but wish not to, for their sake.


----------



## AstralSoldier

You're in house full of people who you feel MILES apart from...You can't talk to them because you don't even communicate on the same wavelength and it drives you insane because your ethics about family is that most difficulties can be overcome even with a little conflict, i.e. 'airing grievances' but then when their aired, it just puts re-establishes the distance placed between you all...then you just figure through all the personal nonsense you went through you were better off without them.

A wise person taught me:

"It's not the family that makes you, but the family that TAKES THE REAL YOU that counts".

Thanks for that Cuz...That's in my heart FOREVER.


----------



## Setsuna

... You still tear up when you see the Visa ad about Lopez Lomong (the former child soldier) from Africa who ran for three days straight to escape his oppressors, and who now runs on an Olympic team. Even though you've seen the ad no less than twenty times.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

you know you're a Feeler when
- you may be logical, but the majority of your decisions are based on subjective evaluation rather than hard evidence
- you think precision is overrated. necessary sometimes, but not necessary for most of life's decisions unless you are a scientist or a technician.
- you think proof is overrated. common sense, intuition and seeing patterns served us well long before the borderline excessive measurements of proof available to us today. 
- when most of what you say is an opinion and you point out when you're using a fact, rather than the other way around (Te doms for example often speak in facts and only rarely point out their opinions) 
- because of this, other people will often respond to you along the lines of "that's your opinion" and you think "duh! if it was a fact I would have made that clear"


----------



## _selene_

when you care for someone so much and continue caring for them even if there out of your life.


----------



## petite libellule

I THINK THIS SAYS IT ALL ...






* TEAR *


----------



## Luke Lee

When you did what U think was right and put in effort to it yet everyone blames you for it.....at least tahts what I think


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

When your emotions constantly overwhelm you, and you feel often unable to do anything about it other than just accept it and wait for the pain to mitigate a bit.


----------



## arc72

hereandnow said:


> and the slow stabbing scene in "Saving Private Ryan" has traumatized you for life..


I will be sure to never, ever, ever watch that movie now. I cannot typically watch gore. Personally it makes me upset that people can get so good at un-emotionally watching gore. Tolerance of gore is very common -- it's my intolerance of gore that's rare.


----------



## differentdrummer

When you can't hide your emotions and wear them on your sleeve.


----------



## Twigs

When you really, really want Loki to have a redemption arc in the new Thor movie. (putting my nerd cards on the table lol)

When you are constantly holding your tongue because you know that what you wanted to say would hurt the other person's feelings.

When you don't watch the news because it's too depressing.

When you wish you could be less emotional because feeling gets exhausting quickly.

When you wanted to be a veterinarian when you were young, but at some point realised that you wouldn't be able to handle seeing sick or injured animals all the time.

When you have no idea what career to aim for because you want something that lets you express your feelings and be mindful of the feelings of others, but that doesn't overload and depress you.

When your sense of humour is one of the most important things in your life, and possibly the only thing keeping you sane.


----------



## Bel Esprit

When the world and the people in it disgust you with how immoral and perverted they can be. Coming from a dominant Fi user of course...


----------



## petite libellule

*sigh* ugh .... that be all


----------



## Antipode

You know you are a feeler when you'd rather hear someone say "I love you" rather than why they love you.


----------



## Yedra

When people insult you and you don't insult them back because - wait for it - you don't want to hurt their feelings.
I hate that about myself.


----------



## NingenExp

...when you can't understand the point of conflict.
...if you have always been aware that truth is not absolute, that everything is relative and subjective and every perspective is worthy by itself.
...when you need to consider instead of evaluate the situation.
...when you constantly remark how hideous is this constant sense of conflict between individuals we are living in.
...if you are aware that there it's selfishness and self-centeredness in every human, including yourself.
...when you can't understand why does intolerance exist.
...if you appreciate the be and let be mindset.
...when you feel aimless in outrageous, cold and insensitive situations.
...when you feel someway proud that you treat others as individuals and not as numbers in a database.
...if you constantly think about your purpose as an independent individual or as role in a group.
...if you constantly think about the validity and truth of your identity, as a sum of all of your facets, feelings, thoughts, etc.
...if you have always found ethical matters pretty conflictive, but definitely exciting.
...when you feel not compelled to state opinions in impersonal matters and you feel mad at others if they dare to say theirs without signifying for them anything personal.
...when you prefer to admit you lack an opinion, because you find everything so disharmonious. All stays in your head until you feel obligued by youself to say it.
...when maybe you seem illogical, but always reasonable.
...if you sometimes feel surprisingly stubborn, because you consider yourself open-minded.
...maybe life has made you callous and close-hearted.
...maybe there it's a profound desire of becoming the ultimate judge of life, but you always feel it's not enough. Digest more.


It's all so FiPe... xD


----------



## InLoveWithAWavelength

-You don't do as well at studies or in school

-You say "How did you feel?" once a day

-You are not very practical

-Usually others needs are more important than your own

-When you have millions of facial expressions


----------



## Across the Aether

When you're afraid to offend people with your opinions.


----------



## Confused Little Children

When you become agitated and angry (and/or any other emotion) for no reason and have to revert back to your cave to make yourself feel better.


----------



## Across the Aether

Also, when you see something posted that is slightly to very against your beliefs and you get really angry. But then you see who posted it. And if that person is your friend, you forgive them and think "oh well it's okay if YOU post that."


----------



## lazydory

You know you are a feeler when... you struggle trying to say things that you think might offend other people.


----------



## ThePerfectFit

Unicorntopia said:


> When you have to explain to your T friends over and over that people who are venting or verbally processing do not need or want solutions from you, instead they want you to empathize with them.


I'm an INTP, and I have that problem with my SJ friends.


----------



## Unicorntopia

ThePerfectFit said:


> I'm an INTP, and I have that problem with my SJ friends.


Thank you for voiceing that which you have noticed. I will add it to my data bank. However, this new information only serves to back up something I already have discovered. Anything can be picked apart, rationalized, and explained in infinitely different ways. And, there are infinite ways to do something. Whether or not an explanation/method works to accomplish the saught after goal is a matter of conscensus will.


----------



## Delta Lead

When you ask your opponent if hes ok after you shoot him in airsoft or paintball. (True Story)


----------



## AngelicDemon

When your thinker friends think you're way to sensitive :3


----------



## Stray_Arrow

Swordsman of Mana said:


> you know you're a Feeler when
> - you may be logical, but the majority of your decisions are based on subjective evaluation rather than hard evidence
> - you think precision is overrated. necessary sometimes, but not necessary for most of life's decisions unless you are a scientist or a technician.
> - you think proof is overrated. common sense, intuition and seeing patterns served us well long before the borderline excessive measurements of proof available to us today.
> - when most of what you say is an opinion and you point out when you're using a fact, rather than the other way around (Te doms for example often speak in facts and only rarely point out their opinions)
> - because of this, other people will often respond to you along the lines of "that's your opinion" and you think "duh! if it was a fact I would have made that clear"


*applauds*






Ningsta Kitty said:


> I THINK THIS SAYS IT ALL ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * TEAR *



LOL! @ the end...This is how it feels...:crying:


----------



## petite libellule

@*Stray_Arrow* when that commercial first came out I was watching TV with my brother who looked at my face right at the end and seriously POINTED and Laughed! What AN ASS!!! *he's my favorite brother <3*


----------



## Stray_Arrow

Ningsta Kitty said:


> @*Stray_Arrow* when that commercial first came out I was watching TV with my brother who looked at my face right at the end and seriously POINTED and Laughed! What AN ASS!!! *he's my favorite brother <3*



I have one of those too :tongue:


----------



## Stray_Arrow

-When life feels like a box of chocolates (with a twist), that you must devour them all yourself because you 'feel'. *shrugs* ...Your mood will thank you for it.

-"When you try so hard to let them know how you're (thinking?) feeling and they get what you want but not what you need..." -yes that is a re-worked colplay lyric by me-


----------



## Sophia12

When your chatting about something usually classified as 'boring' to someone, and regardless whether they're showing interest or disinterest, you apologise when you realise that they may be bored.

And when they seem confused that you apologised.. you apologise for apologising :s


----------



## Anonynony

you like to touch stuff.


----------



## DevilishlyAngelic

When you're watching your favorite tv show, and find that they broke up your favorite couple up. Or is that just me? I'm not going to lie, I sobbed when Simon died in the latest episode of Covert Affairs. Sinne, were my babies.

When I feel bad for people I don't even like simply because I don't like seeing anyone being in pain

When it feels like I'm watching a Sarah McLachlan video when I see old people eating alone in family restaurants

When I find a spider in the crook of you closet, kill it, and then mourn it because it wasn't hurting anyone.

When I blow up at someone and then immediately feel bad for hurting their feelings even if they hurt mine too.


----------



## Yusra

Erm when you cry yourr eyes out everytime you see 'The Dead Poet's Society' and 'The Dark Knight' and your frail heart cannot bear to watch its sequel again!! -__- LOL


----------



## Blacktide

You know you are a Feeler when you DON'T do this:
Ask yourself what are feelings and why do they matter? *inputs relevant data into calculator* nope I got nothing...


----------



## killerB

When you cry at performance that your kids do at school, because your heart breaks that they are growing up so fast and they will not be this way forever. 

When you hear 'Jar of Hearts' by Christina Perry and cry ever, single, time, she says "tearing love apart" because you actually hurt for those that will have their heart broken.


----------



## nessarific

You can feel music pulse through you.. and most people you tell this to look at you like you're crazy. 
You find it incrediblly stressful to watch fictional characters die in movies.
You talk to animals like they're small children.. and as a kid probably held on to them for longer than they appreciated.
You spent many years being afraid of the dark.


----------



## snowbird

when you don't realize that thinkers can have all these same feelings, too. Honestly, this thread is upsetting.


----------



## Nicole Hobbs

Blacktide said:


> You know you are a Feeler when you DON'T do this:
> Ask yourself what are feelings and why do they matter? *inputs relevant data into calculator* nope I got nothing...


You know you're a feeler when you do the above, find out that feelings really don't matter, but can't really STOP feeling, so confirm that you have to live with this horrible "feeling" persuasion, and decide to get on with it, and MAKE it so they do matter.

(Or, maybe that's mostly INFJs....  )


----------



## IceGhost13

You know you're a feeler when you're T friends and family make fun of you for being 'squishy'.


----------



## SalvinaZerelda

when you are convinced someone loves you, and sometimes feel as if you can reach through the ethereal plane to touch them..
when you want to sing your love to the sky..


----------



## Pyroscope

When you think you make decisions based on factual and logically predicted outcomes, as thinkers are claimed to do, but realise the 'facts' are usually what you personally deem as important and the logically predicted outcomes are coloured by what you feel _should_ happen (though this is probably more of an Fi-perspective).


----------



## msholmes

I always thought I was a feeler until I saw most of these posts, it's really strange.
Speaking decidedly as a Thinker, I share some of these notions, I cry over movies sometimes, although I can't when faced with another person, I feel for people, although it's very rare that I feel strongly for another person (that isn't dead or a genius). 
I don't think, however, these two are completely black and white. Thinkers can feel, they're not icemen, and Feelers can form a coherent opinion that isn't based on how they feel during a situation. And..

When you get an overwhelming feeling of unity in the world when you're a part of a larger group.

When you cry over a fictional characters death (this affects me more than real life death)


----------



## Cross

When you use simple, complex, or maybe even flawed logical analyses to arrive at a conclusion about a plan or decision, with as much objectivity as you can, but in the end, your decision and the fact was made and weighed on wether or not it was meaningful enough in a way:

Example (Have an Fe Aux btw):
Ok, which should I wear today? This blue shirt or the black one? Well blue is good and all somehow brighter than black. Both of them may be perceived by others to be deep colors. I believe wearing the black one would be best, plus it's old and might wear out soon, that way I could donate it soon and reduce the number of clothes in my closet. Cost effective! 

*Right at the second before I wear it - thinks about who I'm going to meet... My girl friend doesn't like this shirt....!!!! 

Reconsider everything and cost - effective balance... This way I get to keep the black shirt longer... (rejustified why I should keep the black shirt)

Go over the results:

Blue shirt: will wear this shirt out faster, but my girl friend loves it, and I'm going to meet girlfriend
Black shirt: will wear this shirt out once and for all, but girl friend will like it less....
(I mean wearing out by repeated use)

Conclusion and Decision: Better go with the blue shirt! *Smiling as if blissfully unaware of the present*


----------



## Vathir

When you run around screaming "My drill will pierce the heavens" after watching the anime "Gurren Laggan."


----------



## Janujedi

When you cry even at the most awkward scenes in movies.


----------



## 999GreenEyes

When deadline stresses u


----------



## TheWildOne

EyeOpener said:


> When deadline stresses u


Heck no!! Deadlines stimulate me. But then, I'm a freak. :dry:


----------



## Blacc_Butterfly

When you here a certain song that makes every fiber in your body tingle.


----------



## LittleOrange

When you´re afraid to be successful cause it will hurt people who hate you and want you to fail....I know.....I´m extreme


----------



## Twigs

When, even if you think someone is a complete asshole, you wouldn't tell them because it might hurt their feelings (and also because it would create a conflict).

Basically I'm just keeping my mouth shut and doing my best to avoid them. Hopefully one day they'll meet someone more assertive who will set them straight.


----------



## crocodilescry

This may only apply to Fi users (I'm not sure) but, when you act indifferent, cold and aloof because you are afraid that people will dislike your true self and you would rather be hated for an attitude that you know isn't really you than one that is.

Also, when you love everyone so much that you hate them.


----------



## EBYoung

Your feelings get hurt, so you try to hurt that person to make them understand how you feel, then feel worse.

You don't mind if people sugarcoat the truth a little.

You are quite guilty of sugarcoating the truth. 

You may feel guilty for a long time if you caused someone pain.

Pretty much the worst insult you give people (in your head) is to call them rude, inconsiderate, obtuse and insensitive.

When you're upset, you sometimes feel that everyone is upset, deep down.


----------



## Nightshade

When you write an e-mail to someone expressing how you truly feel, and regret it - fearing they will be hurt and have an angry outburst.


----------



## Jotum

When you argue with someone and gets so frustrated and use your worthless Te and spout out shit and nonsense about the person just to make them feel as shitty as you do, just to regret it 5 minutes after and beg for forgiveness and tell them you're sorry even if u actually was right and they were an asshole..


----------



## LittleOrange

You go to buy a Christmas tree and are sad because the poor tree had to be cut just because of people´s stupid tradition to decorate it for Christmas. Blah :angry:


----------



## PinkiePie

Every episode of doctor who makes you cry. Even the Christmas specials.


----------



## Ladyintricate

You have trouble singing along to most songs on the radio because you feel the emotion in the song and it chokes you up!


----------



## VamPie

msholmes said:


> I always thought I was a feeler until I saw most of these posts, it's really strange.
> Speaking decidedly as a Thinker, I share some of these notions, I cry over movies sometimes, although I can't when faced with another person, I feel for people, although it's very rare that I feel strongly for another person (that isn't dead or a genius).
> I don't think, however, these two are completely black and white. Thinkers can feel, they're not icemen, and Feelers can form a coherent opinion that isn't based on how they feel during a situation. And..
> 
> When you get an overwhelming feeling of unity in the world when you're a part of a larger group.
> 
> When you cry over a fictional characters death (this affects me more than real life death)


I still can't decide if I'm a thinker of feeler, it looks like I'm both and I don't even understand why they're supposed to be opposites. In both threads 'You know you're a...' I can see a lot of myself, except extremities like not using thinking or not using feeling at all.


----------



## illow

When you lock away the pain for so long then have an emotional outburst.

Judging by the way that feels its probably gana take me some time to adjust to things....it even though it seems simple.

Doesnt matter where you start your always have to finish off feeling comfortable with the position you've adapted to...else there'e no way you'd reconsider it for next time. 

When you read your emotion quite well but still sometimes have a difficulty expressing them.


----------



## Dauntless

You want to make *everything *better, and *love *the world and all those within it.


----------



## Lacrimosa

You always try to make other feel happy at the expense of your own.

You feel the pain a singer feels and expresses when they sing a song. 

You cry when your favorite character in a TV show dies or gets hurt.

You would rather do something that you're comfortable with than risk embarrassing yourself.


----------



## ENFPdvd

Linnifae said:


> What can I say, these are fun! :tongue:
> 
> You know you're a feeler when you write what you think is a really good post and are a bit sad when no one thanks you for it.


You feel sympathy for inanimate objects.

You read into every smile and grimmace someone makes about you.

You cry at Folger's commercials.


----------



## InLoveWithAWavelength

Sometimes you're feelings get so intense that you become numb

You need to save everyone within reach, who is being harmed in some way emotionally or physically.

*An hour after meeting someone who you really connected with* "I think i'm in love"

"The letter of his first name is the same letter of my grandmother's middle name. Our jackets are from the same brand too. We must be soulmates."


----------



## teekhov

When you eat food in pairs because you don't want them being lonely. 
When you talk to inanimate objects. 
Maybe these are symptoms of being cray, I don't know.


----------



## statictext

You realize those feelings you have been having for the last 20 min are really coming from the person you are sitting with yet you just cant help but to feel them too. :}


----------



## IdontCare

When Bane kicked the shit out of Bat Man in Dark Knight



...I take that back


----------



## TheWildOne

IdontCare said:


> ...I take that back


Whose back? *blinks*


----------



## Cerebro

teekhov said:


> When you eat food in pairs because you don't want them being lonely.
> When you talk to inanimate objects.
> Maybe these are symptoms of being cray, I don't know.


Maybe, but then we're both crazy.

I used to try my best to be ambidextrous so my left hand would not feel sad and neglected. And I always eat in even numbers - four carrots, four cucumber slices, two pieces of tofu...

I know anthropomorphism is more natural for feelers, but doesn't it get just ridiculous sometimes?


----------



## SalvinaZerelda

when you "secretly" go through a lot of trouble to understand how the people you love feel because you want them to be happy with you.

when you are frustrated that people turn a blind eye to suffering, and want to understand what is happening around the world, to people AND the environment.

when you go through a lot of trouble to DO the right thing!


----------



## lochy

when you get dem feels..


----------



## Snolanda

You know you're a feeler when you see something that doesn't matter to anyone else and it has a huge impact on you for the next week.


----------



## Saki

When you can't listen to a sad song on youtube without typing "MY FEELS" in the comment section... [HR][/HR] When you avoid awkward situations like the plague because you KNOW that if you see someone upset you are going to throw yourself into the mix and tear your own heart out again... [HR][/HR]When you will tire yourself out, nearly go insane, and put yourself through emotional heck- all in the name of doing what is honorable (at the risk of sounding like a B rated samurai movie).


----------



## Lacrimosa

Someone doesn't reply to messages you've sent them immediately or at all then you begin to think,_ "Oh, no, they're annoyed at me. Why did I ever send them a text? I'm probably bothering them too much." _and you become sad for a long while because there's somewhere in your heart that hurts and thinks it true even through uncertainty.

You log in here every day hoping to find at least one notification that says you received a new thanks on one of your threads or posts. 

You feel a quivering in your stomach when you see a post reply or thread reply and take a while to finally get yourself to read what the other person posted hoping it wasn't anything mean. 

You intensely ponder over whether or not to post a new thread on one of the forums because you don't want to look like a fool once you post it and no one replies.

When you finally do get to posting a thread, your heart beats so quickly, you can hear it through your ears even. You then log out for a while and say _" I'm not going to look at this until later on." _You log back on and see nothing on your notifications and feel glum for the rest of the day. :crying:

Your heart skips a beat when you see one of your posts received more than 2 thanks. 

You feel hurt and disappointment whenever you receive criticism. 

You can feel a characters' emotions in TV shows or movies and books.


----------



## Pau7

When some music literally makes you feel AMAZING and can turn a bad day into a good one.

When you feel rejected by a person because of the slightest thing, it ruins your mood.


----------



## rawrmosher

When T's annoy you with the way they just bludgeon thier way through everything, including other people.


----------



## Pau7

When someone criticizes/disapproves/etc. of you it causes you to either shut down emotionally or get really upset as a defense.

When someone says something mean to someone close to you, depending on how bad it was, your response can range anywhere from annoyed to infuriated.


----------



## GranChi

When you like songs that affect you in a way that's hard to describe in words.


----------



## vertigo12314

When you watch a sad movie but you're the only one in the theatre crying.


----------



## foxstrasse

So true! 
Lol






Wonderwall said:


> Someone doesn't reply to messages you've sent them immediately or at all then you begin to think,_ "Oh, no, they're annoyed at me. Why did I ever send them a text? I'm probably bothering them too much." _and you become sad for a long while because there's somewhere in your heart that hurts and thinks it true even through uncertainty.
> 
> You log in here every day hoping to find at least one notification that says you received a new thanks on one of your threads or posts.
> 
> You feel a quivering in your stomach when you see a post reply or thread reply and take a while to finally get yourself to read what the other person posted hoping it wasn't anything mean.
> 
> You intensely ponder over whether or not to post a new thread on one of the forums because you don't want to look like a fool once you post it and no one replies.
> 
> When you finally do get to posting a thread, your heart beats so quickly, you can hear it through your ears even. You then log out for a while and say _" I'm not going to look at this until later on." _You log back on and see nothing on your notifications and feel glum for the rest of the day. :crying:
> 
> Your heart skips a beat when you see one of your posts received more than 2 thanks.
> 
> You feel hurt and disappointment whenever you receive criticism.
> 
> You can feel a characters' emotions in TV shows or movies and books.


----------



## Dragon Flight

You know you're a feeler when you close your book for a moment of huge embarrassment because one of the characters did something extremely stupid.


----------



## InkiePie

Your heart aches when someone pokes the computer monitor, causing the little rainbow aberration. It just look so painful for the monitor!


----------



## AustenT09

When you think caring for someone means being overbearing, nosey, dramatic, misunderstanding, and generally more concerned about your own feelings in the long run because if you're not happy then no one else can be either. You know you're a feeler when you have no grasp of the concept that different things make different people happy and that not all people search out for the mushy things in life.


Sorry, just ranting!


----------



## TheWildOne

AustenT09 said:


> When you think caring for someone means being overbearing, nosey, dramatic, misunderstanding, and generally more concerned about your own feelings in the long run because if you're not happy then no one else can be either. You know you're a feeler when you have no grasp of the concept that different things make different people happy and that not all people search out for the mushy things in life.
> 
> 
> Sorry, just ranting!


... when you read the post above and your heart goes out for the poor fellow who's probably been burned.


----------



## Recepta

When you say something that you think was right to say then but, like 2 or 3 day later, regret saying it and ponder on the idea that the person must hate or dislike you more now.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie

> When someone says something mean to someone close to you, depending on how bad it was, your response can range anywhere from annoyed to infuriated.



Yep, Guilty !!

(feeler... AND a 9w8... bad combo sometimes)



-ZDD


----------



## Guest

when you feel strange stirrings in your gut or in your chest area, and you feel sad(read:cry) after watching cartoons like toy story 3 or finding nemo or up.


----------



## R0538uD

When after watching Pay it Forward you you not only emotionally grieved for the boy you physically felt down and low. When you wonder why your Psych classes aren't more personal. When you try and find ways for people to connect to their feelings and start to wonder what's wrong with them when they can't then feel guilty for thinking that about them and resort to helping them where they are at and just listening. Often finding any advice you had given them was right but not listened to because they were analysing things objectively and not with how they felt about the situation. When you do things for others but feel as though it's not quite enough cos you want them to feel amazing. When you have your heart pounding when looking at a piece of art. When you get more emotionally attached to your pet than most seem to.


----------



## SpottedTurtle

Dragon Flight said:


> You know you're a feeler when you close your book for a moment of huge embarrassment because one of the characters did something extremely stupid.


 This happens to me far too often.


----------



## House Of Cards

When you try to make the insects fly out of the room instead of killing them because you know you would feel guilty.

Except for wasps. Wasps scare the hell out of me! :shocked:


----------



## Mschievious

When you're more concerned with someone else's feelings than you are for your own, and it could possibly hurt both of you.


----------



## Baubo

...your thinker manager wants to fire an employee who has not come in to work, and has not called in either; and you respond with a gentle reminder to first check & make sure the person is OK.


----------



## EccentricSiren

You sometimes feel guilty for getting others to go along with your preference, because it means that then they had to give up going along with their preference.


----------



## turtleposer

My former boss was an ENFP. I'm an ENTP.

The thinker employee wished the feeler boss would've canned the person who habitually did not show up to work, thus leaving others to scramble to make up for his/her work.

The feeler boss said that this person has problems and issues that delay them from coming in and we should have sympathy.

The thinker employee thinks, "We all have problems, and somehow the feeler boss isn't feeling the problems the other employees have with doing overtime and not picking their children on time."

The thinker employee tries to let the feeler boss know that the other employees have sad feelings about having to make up for the missing employee's work and at the same time, not hurt the feeler boss's feelings.

Very tricky.

Trying to illustrate that sometimes feelers don't feel for ALL feelings. Sometimes, you have to think about them.


----------



## Mschievious

turtleposer said:


> My former boss was an ENFP. I'm an ENTP.
> 
> The thinker employee wished the feeler boss would've canned the person who habitually did not show up to work, thus leaving others to scramble to make up for his/her work.
> 
> The feeler boss said that this person has problems and issues that delay them from coming in and we should have sympathy.
> 
> The thinker employee thinks, "We all have problems, and somehow the feeler boss isn't feeling the problems the other employees have with doing overtime and not picking their children on time."
> 
> The thinker employee tries to let the feeler boss know that the other employees have sad feelings about having to make up for the missing employee's work and at the same time, not hurt the feeler boss's feelings.
> 
> Very tricky.
> 
> Trying to illustrate that sometimes feelers don't feel for ALL feelings. Sometimes, you have to think about them.


I agree with your post. I am most definitely a feeler. However, being a feeler shouldn't be a license for not being responsible.


----------



## Dont_Blink_11

You're extremely loud when you're passionate about a human cause. My friend said she didn't believe in gay marriage and all the buttsex whooha (just being gay in general -.-) and it was because (she said) her parents had taught her all that. For those moments, I wanted to rip her parents head off. I also started yelling very loudly over her that she was wrong. Very wrong way to go about it, I know. But all those feels kinda got to me before my logical debating side did. 

You want to tell everyone around you that you love them all the damn time and dote the hell out of them. I'm sure many of you do tell them but for me,I'm not used to affection giving or receiving, so all my love is kept to a bottle... sad. 

You hate using certain words because they sound too 'forceful' and 'aggressive'.


----------



## headintheclouds

Valid emotional arguments are just as sound as ones based in logic.


----------



## Fuzbal

"Because it's awesome" is the reason you give when someone asks you why?


----------



## EccentricSiren

Even if you have a bad feeling about someone, part of you still wants to give him/her a chance.


----------



## Mind Swirl

House Of Cards said:


> When you try to make the insects fly out of the room instead of killing them because you know you would feel guilty.


I have a "rescue" cup and piece of cardboard for such occasions. They go outside instead of getting the shoe.


----------



## Fern

You are highly attuned to the negative and positive connotations/denotations of words. Synonyms have different flavors and essences.

It is often difficult to articulate why exactly you like a song... You like the way it makes you feel, the atmosphere. You love the _emotions _behind the lyrics (even when you aren't exactly in love with the lyrics)


----------



## Anon317

when you order a dish that nobody orders so it won't feel left out ^^"


----------



## INFJRoanna

When you're playing a_ game _on your phone about infecting and destroying the world with a carefully constructed virus - and then right when the last so many thousand people in the 'world' are 'dying' you realize you just hypothetically killed a load of innocent people (that don't actually exist!...) and feel just terrible about it.

So terrible that i saved the game and quit before everyone died. Not everyone died so maybe people could rebuild their version of earth. and then it occurs to me how ridiculous i'm being but i still feel sad for the people :frustrating:


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

Anon317 said:


> when you order a dish that nobody orders so it won't feel left out ^^"


Good one.


----------



## Fuzbal

DerWahnsinn said:


> When you're playing a_ game _on your phone about infecting and destroying the world with a carefully constructed virus - and then right when the last so many thousand people in the 'world' are 'dying' you realize you just hypothetically killed a load of innocent people (that don't actually exist!...) and feel just terrible about it.
> 
> So terrible that i saved the game and quit before everyone died. Not everyone died so maybe people could rebuild their version of earth. and then it occurs to me how ridiculous i'm being but i still feel sad for the people :frustrating:


I never liked that game for that reason...


----------



## Mils

When the amount of thanks you have given is five times the amount of thanks you received.

You eat the worst sweet first because otherwise it would feel left out.

You think anyone who doesn't cry when they watch a snowman love story is heartless.


----------



## The Comedian

Fi, so not empathetic but drama Queen over here...

You cry with kid films... (I have yet to meet some one who cried at the end of Transformers just out of the childhood memories it brought me.)

Everyone can tell the mood you're in by just looking at you...

Ne-Fi means you understand everything and everyone better than yourself...

Memories hurt-bring joy just as hard as the first time...

You sigh more often than anyone else you know...

When you think of a maiming accident, lets say losing a thumb most sensors would say that hurts, thinkers would immediately figure out how that will handicap you, you just think you'd miss it...


----------



## The Comedian

You realize you hadn't thanked someone for her posts and think "I'm a douche!"


----------



## FX

You often find yourself wishing that Thinkers would be more tactful.


----------



## Morfy

When Pokemon Amie is the best thing that has happened to this game since Umbreon.


----------



## Mee2

You break a glass, then cry about it because the glass totally did not deserve such careless treatment.


----------



## SunClef

When you feel guilty for showing your talents, you think in all the people who want to have your gift and can't.

When you feel shame for receiving compliments.


----------



## Pabuterasu

You know you're a feeler when you feel bad if you don't buy something that says "Just for you." on the packaging.


----------



## Angina Jolie

When you get offended because someone got offended from something you said that seemed offensive but wasn't intended to be. You just can't believe someone would think you wanted to hurt them. (happening to me right now)


----------



## Angina Jolie

When you walk by a field where few days ago there were 2 broken bikes left. You see that now there's only one of them and you take it so it doesn't feel lonely and unloved.


----------



## Fuzbal

When you pick the tiniest christmas tree because you feel sorry for it, and you think it's cute.


----------



## The_Wanderer

When doing what is right is more important than being correct.


----------



## crystal19

You are worried you made people annoyed or angry or "did something wrong" and obsess on it, even when the thought probably never crossed the person's mind.

people tell you you are a feeler

you get frustrated with your non-feeler friends for being so cold, especially when they proudly admit to being cold

you get frustrated with people who try to find practical solutions or minimize your problems

you think in terms of feelings

your biggest concern in a romantic relationship is emotional depth and a strong emotional connection and understanding

you have been called sensitive..and you used to get defensive, then learned more about what a feeler is and actually take it as a compliment now

you are a total soft person

everything affects you deeply, whether you show it or not

you have a high capacity for peoples' problems


----------



## crystal19

Also...when you feel worse dumping someone than being dumped, because you hate confrontation and you will feel bad dumping him, but if he dumps you it's out of your control and you know you will be able to deal with your feelings if you aren't causing the harm, but you don't know how he will feel, and the thought of hurting him makes you feel bad..even if he deserves it, it's just uncomfortable.


----------



## Pyroscope

SplitTheAtom said:


> When you get offended because someone got offended from something you said that seemed offensive but wasn't intended to be. *You just can't believe someone would think you wanted to hurt them.* (happening to me right now)


This has always been a problem for me and I think I've noticed the same thing with other friends of mine. They all seem to be Fi-users too... so maybe there's a connection..?



crystal19 said:


> Also...when you feel worse dumping someone than being dumped, because you hate confrontation and you will feel bad dumping him, but if he dumps you it's out of your control and you know you will be able to deal with your feelings if you aren't causing the harm, but you don't know how he will feel, and the thought of hurting him makes you feel bad..even if he deserves it, it's just uncomfortable.


Ooh be careful here... This is a trap I've fallen into time and time again. Don't forget that while you're obsessing over this it probably means you'll be feeling more closed off and distant from him, which he will likely notice. In the end that can be more hurtful than just being dumped and *knowing* something is wrong.
Hope I don't sound too critical of you here. I get why it feels less hurtful to keep going even when you don't want to, because I've been like that almost every single time I've been in a relationship. :bored: But it's more harmful than you might think, despite the fact that you clearly have good intentions.


----------



## Deejaz

when you're instantly emotionally drained for the whole day after someone asks what's wrong with you, whether it be jokingly or seriously..


----------



## ilia

when you know you need the right _mood _more than anything to get a job done.


----------



## Mschievious

ilia said:


> when you know you need the right _mood _more than anything to get a job done.




OH so true..... :happy:


----------



## Scorpio

...you still feel really upset two hours after you read an aggressive and unreasonable post on a forum that was in no way aimed at you.


----------



## leftbanke

When every damn personality test you take says that you listen to heart over your head.


----------



## AnimusVeritas

People and relationships are the subject of your values, and you get upset when those values are insulted. And you can't possibly understand when someone else's values are something else...


----------



## rlengrluv

When you get upset over the tone someone uses when they speak to you.


----------



## FitsOfScruples

When you needlessly become exhausted at your own birthday party, because you want to make sure that all of your guests are comfortable/entertained. -__- (Though perhaps this is more applicable to Introverted Feeling types. )


----------



## aloneinmusic

You know you're a feeler when you are still angry and embarrassed about a situation that happened 5 years before...

...and you know you're a feeler if you make a comment to someone and you've seen that they replied back but you're too scared to see what they said in case they took you the wrong way. Or maybe that's just me being insecure. xD


----------



## 66393

You know your a feeler when as a kid you wouldn't let your parents get rid of your clothes, since they had feelings too.


----------



## Arthur Boo Radley

Me and my cousin discussing the few last episodes of Breaking bad (spoilers)

INFP: Omg, I hope Jesse doesn't die.
INTP: If Jesse didn't snitch on Walt, none of this would happen. I hope he dies. 
INFP: What? You do know Walt poisoned a child. A child.
INTP: So? He didn't kill him, it was part of the plan.
INFP: But no, he could've. 
INTP: But he didn't.
INFP: You're crazy. Jesse should live, he went through too much. 
INTP: Went through what?
INFP: Are you serious. Do you even watch the show?


----------



## cinnabun

When you get dat feel of anger when your feels have been trampled on.


----------



## CookieFudge

When you as two year old, went randomly over to strangers to hug them and then when your mom ask you why you do it, you reply "because they looked lonely " :blushed:


----------



## Orfea

Daydreamer_Sam218 said:


> You know you're a feeler when you use the words "I feel" in a sentence.


All the time!! Just couldn't do without when I'm talking.


----------



## Amacey

You know you're a feeler when you annoy the shit out of thinkers


----------



## @mariekathrynh

Amacey said:


> You know you're a feeler when you annoy the shit out of thinkers


Quite. And vice versa, I imagine


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

When you're the only one still crying in the car after going to the movies :/


----------



## Katja_Z

When as a child you started crying when your dad brought home live fish and heard they have to kill them, so you filled the sink with water and revived them and your parents had to wait 2 days for the fish to die in the freezer ) 

Or when you fed stray dogs with all your sandwitches because you thought they needed it more than you and wanted to befriend them 
Or when you had a "favourite" old homeless lady to which you used to give coins a few times per week o.o 
Or when you punched a boy 3 years bigger than you in the face when you were little because they threw a kitten like it was a ball and wanted to abuse it and a lady suddenly popped to help you and yell at those people? Oh, wait...

When you start crying (and trying to hide it... xD) at a very good folk music concert, with old songs selected from everywhere and re-created with the same old authentic instruments? or at very touching moments in movies/books you get involved with?


----------



## Straystuff

When your friend does something morally questionable that they are ok with and you find yourself feeling terrible about it for them


----------



## Stendhal

When your eyes grow misty after listening to slow song you don't even like.


----------



## SysterMatic

When you feel the soul of an object and feel sad for him.


----------



## AriannaKayAlwin

When nature is more than just trees


----------



## NerdyBirdy64

You know you're a feeler when you a certain song can change the course of your day. Like if you listen to a sad song you will come out with a greater appreciation for what is going on around you and not take it for granted. You also can get sad from just the feeling of the song without even listening to the lyrics (though they would just make you sadder anyway).


----------



## kittenmogu

When logically you could go for a career that's stable and even well-paid, but you couldn't imagine doing that (even if you respect people who do) because you have to contribute to the world in a way meaningful to you, something that you love instead, even if it's more of a risk. That you get anxious over. Why didn't you just become a doctor lawyer CEO?


----------



## Symphonia

You know you're a feeler when you refuse to help people that don't appreciate your help... but feel guilty about not helping them so you might just do it anyways.


----------



## Mimic octopus

- You feel second-hand pain for other people (real or fictional)
- When other people are arguing with each other, you're just making pancakes silently regretting they can't get along better
- If someone tells a joke that undermines one of your values, you respond with a stoic poker-face


----------



## StarFollowed

When a Thinker says something and your heart sinks.


----------



## brajenful

Tangled In Flowers said:


> When a Thinker says something and your heart sinks.


Something.


----------



## StarFollowed

brajenful said:


> Something.


Haha that's not what I meant!


----------



## Cafeteira

when you get really sad with something you see on the news


----------



## brajenful

Tangled In Flowers said:


> Haha that's not what I meant!


Yeah, I had a feeling this is not going to work.


----------



## Distort

When you can't form a coherent logical thought and then you cry about it.


* *




:wink:


----------



## Chest

when logic only applies to things you don't care...like numbers for example, even though I like some numbers more than other, have you noticed how cute is the number 9?


----------



## kittenmogu

You talk to your pets in the most ridiculous pitches and tones of voice in the hopes that they will understand you though the qualities of your tone. Because my cats don't speak English, yo


----------



## baby blue me

Chest said:


> when logic only applies to things you don't care...like numbers for example, even though I like some numbers more than other, have you noticed how cute is the number 9?


Hm. I never saw the cuteness. I still don't. Oooops.


----------



## Chest

baby blue me said:


> Hm. I never saw the cuteness. I still don't. Oooops.


not sure if understand but ok


----------



## TheSummerOne761

... when you always put a shopping cart back in the row it came from, because you don't want it to miss it's family.


----------



## Mschievious

Chest said:


> *when logic only applies to things you don't care...*


:shocked:



That's it... that's the key for me. 

Logic = don't care and or it's professional/work/school.




Life.... definitely a journey of continuing to learn, explore, discover, understand....:wink:


----------



## unblossom

when you are deeply saddened upon hearing instances of child abuse on the news
when you accidentally walk into a wall and say, "sorry"


----------



## bananahamok

unblossom said:


> when you accidentally walk into a wall and say, "sorry"


Exactly! I can't even count the times I've said I'm sorry to objects.


----------



## fountainpengirl

When thinkers who haven't developed their feeling side and are struggling with emotions make you want to awww at how adorable they are.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

When you realize someone has been hiding lots of things, but not because they're bad, because they're scared, and it doesn't make sense, but it's so human, and you still love them for the good they've done, and forgive them for this "lie". And still love them, don't forget that.


----------



## Golden Rose

ღ When you say sorry to objects and even feel sad for them when they break
ღ When listening to a song makes you feel every single emotion of the artist together with your own
ღ When your empathy is so powerful, you're even happier or sadder for other people than they are
ღ When you're so moody you go from apathetic to depressed to excited over the course of a single night
ღ When you can't explain how you feel but you can recognize an emotion as soon as it surfaces
ღ When you see the beauty in melancholy 
ღ When you feel so protective towards underdogs, you decide to like them since no one else does
ღ When you fall for someone so fast it makes you doubt your own sanity
ღ When you either brood until your body hurts or you're so blissful, you act like you're on speed
ღ When you give names to household items
ღ When you feel so invested in something/someone, you forget about everything else


----------



## gracie1030

When you re-watch a scene in a movie over and over and over again..:happy:


----------



## fountainpengirl

So accurate, Hotaru...


----------



## raskoolz

A (Se/Ti) friend suggests you to change the contents of your tumblr blog to better match what they claim is their "true perception" of you because it doesn't reflect "how you really are" and you can't help feeling simultaneously disappointed, sad, and infuriated over such a superficial observance.


----------



## Garuzero

When you refuse to believe that your favorite character died at the end, so you make up an alternate reality of it in your head so they don't die and you get all your preferred endings... even though you know it's a lie.


----------



## Grain of Sugar

fountainpengirl said:


> When thinkers who haven't developed their feeling side and are struggling with emotions make you want to awww at how adorable they are.


I know this too well. ESFP friend always does this, saying how cute I am


----------



## gman182

When you feel bad about laughing at just about any joke ever because almost all jokes come at someone or somethings expense.
Yeah I'm slightly INFP


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv




----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv




----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Yes I'm serious.


----------



## Waiting4Dawn

When you feel bad for the villains in the movie and wonder what made them who they are.


----------



## Cerebro

Waiting4Dawn said:


> When you feel bad for the villains in the movie and wonder what made them who they are.


One of the reasons I'm interested in becoming a police officer and negotiator for a SWAT team is the chance to show the "bad guy" empathy, and help him/her change his/her ways.


----------



## Waiting4Dawn

Cerebro said:


> One of the reasons I'm interested in becoming a police officer and negotiator for a SWAT team is the chance to show the "bad guy" empathy, and help him/her change his/her ways.


A worthwhile goal!


----------



## IvoryRose

When writing your opinion on something, it always comes out as "I feel X about this." 

When you tend to think more about how an event or action affects other people emotionally rather than practically.


----------



## SysterMatic

Being that sad to almost start crying imagining the story of a character you just created while hearing a sad medly. I've seen the sound a broken heart can do. And I've seen how rational the madness is. And hunm, I can't explain this. I... I've just reached this lonely place so far away from reality and here it's cold and all it's lifeless but hunm, here's where you just don't care. Where the life it's exceeded by the "non life" and you're to busy to care about something so shallow as life. 
...Why in the hell the melancholia of a non-existent entity is knocking at my door? Just... Who are you? 
Sorry for this. It was unexpected even for me.


----------



## Retsu

When power ballads really resonate with you.




Distort said:


> When you can't form a coherent logical thought and then you cry about it.





Distort said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:




I TRIED OKAY ;---;


----------



## Blystone

Lots of love <3


----------



## AEH

No I totally understand your life fellow feeler! PS I love/loved Digimon!!


----------



## redlady

When your friend tells you they hate the color yellow, and you tell them to be quiet because they're hurting yellow's feelings. True story...happened in like second grade, but still. 

When 4 people come and tell you their personal problems/secrets in one day and you don't really mind. 

When you get angry about the current political landscape because it values money and power over people. 

When, almost every day, you just have 'so many feels' and need to share your joy or sorrow with someone or you're gonna explode.

When you remember movies/places/moments/things super vividly not by actual details about them but by the emotion they gave you (that could be Fi/Si specific though)


----------



## SysterMatic

I've felt 2 times the feeling of a BAG. F: The bags are misterious and good object to hang with so don't let them alone please.


----------



## Silverdawn

Inver said:


> I've felt 2 times the feeling of a BAG. F: The bags are misterious and good object to hang with so don't let them alone please.


Yes, this is a good one. Feelings you get for items that are useful. You feel bad when they end up being thrown away.

Also when talking, you use the "I feel that x" , it's been mentioned before.

And just being sensitive overall.


----------



## derlierina

When sarcastic troll's comments actually hurt you...


----------



## The_Wanderer

When you don't realise that Jungian _Feeling _is decision-making based off an ethical code over a logical one, and not simply decision making based off them momentary feels.


----------



## Studmuffin23

A little girl runs up to you saying "My knee fell off" and you turn around screaming for help saying "Her knee fell off!!!!" 

True story. Happened when I was a counselor at summer camp this year.


----------



## Studmuffin23

(Accidental duplicate post)


----------



## Redifining Cool

Man I hope you found it.


----------



## lucia4

redifining cool said:


> man i hope you found it.


lol

Edit: Darn forum.

L O L

There.


----------



## Icemanlx

When you felt the feels playing Final Fantasy X and XIII
When you felt the feels after watching the last episode of Friends
When you felt the feels when Jake Sully walked as an Avatar for the first time


----------



## Courtalort

When you are instantly aware whether or not you like someone, to the point that you and your INFJ best friend came up with a code system where you say "hippopotamus" if you like the random person or "rhinoceros" if you dislike them. True story. I'll just randomly say rhinoceros kind of disappointed and she will know what is up while everyone else will look at me like I'm insane.


----------



## calirogue

When the Hannibal season 2 finale makes you cry because although you know who will probably survive and triumph, you're still overwhelmed by the trauma they have faced (and their emotional states).
When a fictional cat or dog dying makes you sad because they're innocent, but people dying? No problem!
When you realize that no matter how blunt and awkward you are, you're more sensitive than insensitive (when I had to stop pretending I was an ISTJ).
When incompetent sweeties are frustrating, but competent assholes make you seethe with contempt.
When you ask people here how to get rid of Fe, and they tell you it's your Fe itself that's making you aware you're not satisfied.


----------



## Mschievious

You understand "happy tears"


----------



## Aelthwyn

When you're standing in the cereal isle and your Parent or SO says 'what's the net weight on this cereal vs. that cereal?'
and you _do not compute_.... weight is not a relevant criterion for deciding what cereal to buy (maaaaybe if you're suuuuper strapped for cash... maaaybe then). What you _Like_ to eat is what's important here right? Going by net weight to 'get your money's worth' you'd be eating grapenuts every morning for the rest of your life. This would be a very depressing scenario for me, not to mention tooth-breaking. The quality of morning you will have with this cereal vs. that cereal is what makes the price worth it, not how many flakes are in the box.


----------



## Waiting4Dawn

...you leave that melted ice cream on the sidewalk instead of washing it off...ants are people too!


----------



## The Exception

You think the person who *wants* the job the most and is the most passionate about it should get the job, not the one who is the most qualified for it.


----------



## SysterMatic

When

* *














Awww...


----------



## Then

When you look at the sky and suddenly feel so happy you squeel.


----------



## Deejaz

When you hear a really good news and everyone else claps and smiles and all innocent-looking creatures while you jump around with a stupid grin on your face singing 'HALLELUJAH!!'


----------



## The Exception

You measure your self-worth by number of thanked posts you have.


----------



## Thorweeps

When you buy a bottle of wine based on it's shape, color and the picture on the label.


----------



## brajenful

Thorweeps said:


> When you buy a bottle of wine based on it's shape, color and the picture on the label.


And the font. Don't forget the font.


----------



## Zora

If you think it was something you said.


----------



## trifire

When you have sentimental value towards certain things.


----------



## The Exception

When you type yourself based on the types you like the best personally and you have trouble changing your mind when objective data points towards a different type that you don't personally like to be as much.


----------



## Redhotpengy

When creepypastas actually scare you.


----------



## haephestia

Redhotpengy said:


> When creepypastas actually scare you.


When creepypasta you've written still scares you.... D:


----------



## zombiefishy

You know you're a feeler when

*hugs*


----------



## The Exception

When your emoticon count in your posts exceeds your word count.


----------



## celestine

The only way you can watch super violent movies is partially covering your eyes and reminding yourself, "It's not real, it's not real."


----------



## linatet

I don't want to be rude, I am just curious. Why are so many thinkers talking about how is it like to be a feeler?


----------



## linatet

When you are a very logical person but when you make personal decisions you can't avoid but value your/everyone's feelings rather than the crude facts


----------



## Vast Silence

When you have feelings. -_-
(Passive aggressive jab at T-types) >;DS

When your teeth chatter with excitement, you cry your heart out after heartbreak, and your anger is unexpected and something to fear.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

When people are angry and you can feel their negative energy and it makes you cry.


----------



## Morn

linatet said:


> I don't want to be rude, I am just curious. Why are so many thinkers talking about how is it like to be a feeler?



Because we are curious as to how much of it may exist in our own duality of existence.


----------



## westlose

When you feel bad because you've won a LoL ranked game, or any competitive game or sport (well, the opposing team are all loosing LP... The world is so cruel)


----------



## Vast Silence

When life is a constant war against feels... you know what you have to do but your heart tells you otherwise and its just a tug of war the entire time and neither your brain nor your heart are on your side...


----------



## Timetokill

You know you're a feeler when...

Even if you try to, you can't hide or control your emotions (fe)
You express your feelings in an artistic way (poesy, writing, drawing etc..). (Fi)
You cant help but cry when you relate to a sad moment the protagonist is having.
You cant help feeling sad when you're crictized.
You fall in love with those that shows you the depth of their personality.
You always listen to people's problems and help them.
In a bad day, you are moody and grumpy, but then regrets it later.


----------



## komm

You know you're a feeler when you write a new story ending if in the original ending the main characters break up.


----------



## Abigail1509

When it physically hurts to see someone embarrassed and can cringe and blush on behalf of others!


----------



## SubstanceD

When you just want to scoop up every fluffy mammal within a 5 mile radius and squeeze them to death* cos they're all so freaking cute, and really you can't express how you feel about them with a keyboard!

*minus the killing part


----------



## Innogen

When you're playing Fallout 3 or NV and you start a quest. You then search for the quest walkthrough in the Fallout wiki so you can get the best possible outcome. You do this because if you don't, you can't live with yourself, knowing that you've somehow damaged the wasteland or hurt the people in it. You need to make this fictional virtual world a better place!


----------



## AuroraLight

Innogen said:


> When you're playing Fallout 3 or NV and you start a quest. You then search for the quest walkthrough in the Fallout wiki so you can get the best possible outcome. You do this because if you don't, you can't live with yourself, knowing that you've somehow damaged the wasteland or hurt the people in it. You need to make this fictional virtual world a better place!


 I don't really play video games anymore, but i remember when my choices meant someone had to die in the game i would reset the game as quickly as i could to change my decision and hopefully save the other character.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Vanilla Sky said:


> ღ When you say sorry to objects and even feel sad for them when they break
> ღ When listening to a song makes you feel every single emotion of the artist together with your own
> ღ When your empathy is so powerful, you're even happier or sadder for other people than they are
> ღ When you're so moody you go from apathetic to depressed to excited over the course of a single night
> ღ When you can't explain how you feel but you can recognize an emotion as soon as it surfaces
> ღ When you see the beauty in melancholy
> ღ When you feel so protective towards underdogs, you decide to like them since no one else does
> ღ When you fall for someone so fast it makes you doubt your own sanity
> ღ When you either brood until your body hurts or you're so blissful, you act like you're on speed
> ღ When you give names to household items
> ღ When you feel so invested in something/someone, you forget about everything else


All except that one. I never did that, and a lot of people here seem to. o.0


----------



## Dreaming of Dragons

Innogen said:


> When you're playing Fallout 3 or NV and you start a quest. You then search for the quest walkthrough in the Fallout wiki so you can get the best possible outcome. You do this because if you don't, you can't live with yourself, knowing that you've somehow damaged the wasteland or hurt the people in it. You need to make this fictional virtual world a better place!


Ah yes. And to add to that, when you start a new video game and decide 'okay, I'm gona be a badass in this one' and then you talk to your first AI... and you can't even bring yourself to make your character say something rude because the AI might get really sad.


----------



## Pixie Warrior

when you're on here


----------



## Yoshi275

When you cry over Toy Story 3


----------



## VoodooDolls

when you execute your cat in order to fulfill misterious god's pleasures since he's the only true love


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

When you are just smart enough to know that you're retarded, and you cry every day and demand sympathy from everybody.


----------



## Librarylady

I sometimes cry when listening to sad music


----------



## adumbrate

you know if you're a jockey, your logic is the harness and your emotions the horse, a wild, untamed one. You can ride it, but in the end it would take you far away if you think you can control it. 
In short, your emotions have their own personality and mind. It wouldn't listen to your reasons unless you respect them enough, and they'd respect you in return.


----------



## InsomniacForLife

When you doubt for a hot second if you're a feeler or not, so you go to the "you know you're a thinker when..." thread to see if you relate to the thinkers more, and immediately begin to feel isolated and different the more you read their thread, so you go back and read the "you know you're a feeler when..." thread so you feel understood again :happy:


----------



## Electra

Someone sends you a slightly negative look and your week is ruined.


----------



## atamagasuita

You're too sensitive 

Oh. I'm not a feeler waha


----------



## Electra

atamagasuita said:


> You're too sensitive
> 
> Oh. I'm not a feeler waha


:rolling:
I will still hug you
:hug:


----------



## atamagasuita

Electra2 said:


> :rolling:
> I will still hug you
> :hug:


Will you kiss me too?

On the lips.


----------



## Electra

atamagasuita said:


> Will you kiss me too?
> 
> On the lips.


Erhm, no. You are a cat. :kitteh:

:chat02:


----------



## atamagasuita

Perry Noid said:


> Erhm, no. You are a cat. :kitteh:
> 
> :chat02:


Waahahahaha lolololol i didn't know i sent that haha


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti

odinthor said:


> When you decide not to bid on an item on your eBay watch list because someone else just placed a bid first and you don't want to cause them anguish by placing a counter-bid.


in a similar vein:

you're eyeing the last of a set of pajamas you really want to buy, but another person mentions wanting to buy it right after you pick it up, and your first impulse is to wonder whether you should let the other person have them, until the estj you're with says, "oh just buy the damn things and don't worry about people who didn't get there before you did."


----------



## atamagasuita

When you know how to empathize


----------



## mightyoak

When just seeing someone cry makes you cry. It's contagious like a yawn.


----------



## Electra

Maybe when you see a movie with your school class and you noticed the relations, intuition and emotions while the a whole bunch of others thought the movie was all about the car race?


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti

Perry Noid said:


> Maybe when you see a movie with your school class and you noticed the relations, intuition and emotions while the a whole bunch of others thought the movie was all about the car race?


it's like everybody's watching a whole different movie, huh? xD


----------



## Electra

PurpleKitti said:


> it's like everybody's watching a whole different movie, huh? xD


Yes exacly!! So in general it's obvious then how different life we must live despite the same input...wow..


----------



## Morfy

... you get feelings for your fuckbuddy because you cannot separate intimacy from feelings
and also because she's extremely pretty, intelligent, friendly, has a nice voice and is a communist


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti

Perry Noid said:


> Yes exacly!! So in general it's obvious then how different life we must live despite the same input...wow..


been there. xD

you know you're a feeler when you easily identify with the little things other people have been through. --^ case in point. xD


----------



## Electra

PurpleKitti said:


> been there. xD
> 
> you know you're a feeler when you easily identify with the little things other people have been through. --^ case in point. xD


Same here XD lolololololol :biggrin:


----------



## Sybow

When you listen to song lyrics to check if they match your current mood. (Fi much)


----------



## Electra

Red Morfy said:


> ... you get feelings for your fuckbuddy because you cannot separate intimacy from feelings
> and also because she's extremely pretty, intelligent, friendly, has a nice voice and is a communist


Why don't you ask her out for a date if you are in love with her?


----------



## Cherry

when yer just a wee bit too sensitive for your own good


----------



## Morfy

Perry Noid said:


> Why don't you ask her out for a date if you are in love with her?


I did, and we're sorta dating now


----------



## Electra

Red Morfy said:


> I did, and we're sorta dating now


Niiiice :encouragement:


----------



## Little_Bird

Sybow said:


> When you listen to song lyrics to check if they match your current mood. (Fi much)


Or keep skipping songs because they aren't quite matching that mood you're in! Haha.


----------



## Little_Bird

If you watch One Piece, talking about each character's backstory can make you emotional.


----------



## Mallie

You can't get on with (or focus on) the important things because you're not sure the person you're in love with was on the same page as you when last you spoke


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

You know you're a feeler when you worry a lot about what other people think and get other people's feelings confused with your own.


----------



## Niemann

Other people didn't even realize that they could feel the things you mistakenly attributed to them


----------



## Electra

Your sitting at home freezing but won't shut the window in the hallway because it could annoy the other neighbour who wants it open


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

You know you are a feeler when you are still affected by a conversation that happened two days ago and you replay it in your head.


----------



## Electra

When you ragequit a game becuz flaming


----------



## crazydreams

When you were little, you slept with all your stuffed animals because you didn't want any of them to feel left out.


----------



## Electra

You could not throw a way cute items because you felt sorry for them!! <3


----------



## Electra

(Wait. Maybe thinkers does this too...hm.)


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

You know you are a feeler when you try to see a situation from multiple perspectives.


----------



## blueblaze33

You know you're a feeler when you cry in the first five minutes of Frozen because you relate to Anna in the "Do You Wanna Build a Snowman" song.


----------



## blueblaze33

You know you're a feeler when you refuse to throw away trash because you don't want it to feel lonely in the dumpster.


----------



## Neige Noire

You know you're a feeler when your INTJ friend has been trying to solve some hard puzzle thing and you already gave up the minute you saw it


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

You know you're a feeler when silly little things make you burst into tears.


----------



## Electra

blueblaze33 said:


> You know you're a feeler when you cry in the first five minutes of Frozen because you relate to Anna in the "Do You Wanna Build a Snowman" song.


Me and a familymember also cried to this movie...:crying:


----------



## Emotionally scary mothers

When you know how to hurt people and you don't often wield this power responsibly.


----------



## mightyoak

Emotionally scary mothers said:


> When you stubbornly insist on being neurotically naive to people's flaws even when it doesn't serve you or other's best interest because you learned early on that it gets you the most external approval.





Emotionally scary mothers said:


> When you are reliant on other's approval and when you don't get it you intentionally say hurtful things to people, even if they didn't know what they did wrong.





Emotionally scary mothers said:


> When you know how to hurt people and you don't often wield this power responsibly.


Call me crazy, but I'm getting the sneaking suspicion that you don't care much for feelers.


----------



## Emotionally scary mothers

mightyoak said:


> Call me crazy, but I'm getting the sneaking suspicion that you don't care much for feelers.


Nah, if I didn't care about you guys I wouldn't bother calling you out on a bad behavior, I'd just let you do whatever. The fact that I'm even concerned enough to take the time to talk about things that frighten/bother me about you guys shows that at least to some degree, I care about ya. If I didn't care about you I wouldn't give a fuck how irresponsibly you behaved or what happened to you.


----------



## danthemanklein

You get back from your vacation/beach house and already start to miss it badly.


----------



## Reila

When you can so easily feel what others are feeling. Their joy and their pain alike.


----------



## Zeri

When you try to please other people, often at your own expense.


----------



## havingadventures

Emotionally scary mothers said:


> Nah, if I didn't care about you guys I wouldn't bother calling you out on a bad behavior, I'd just let you do whatever. The fact that I'm even concerned enough to take the time to talk about things that frighten/bother me about you guys shows that at least to some degree, I care about ya. If I didn't care about you I wouldn't give a fuck how irresponsibly you behaved or what happened to you.


How upset our “irresponsible” actions make you seems like a pretty big “feeler” thing to feel > lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

When you feel really sad for your bird because he's got a big group of pin feathers on his head. Poor thing, they must get itchy and sore. He won't let me touch his head, understandably, so I can help him with the feathers.


----------



## orion83uk

When you don't give a second thought to giving a hug to a complete stranger... because they just needed it.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Um... you know you're a feeler when you have feelings. Both for yourself and the special people in your life. You also become upset and maybe even a bit angry when someone tries to tell you that your feelings aren't valid, because they are. - An Ni ENTJ


----------



## bigkoumanefor

When you take bad décisions .. mmeehhh

only taking in account your feelings


----------



## meandshoe

when you analyze the frown on your boss's face to mean you're getting fired.


----------



## Allana

When you can't watch a show further because it will have a love triangle and it just triggers you. It's just wrong!


----------



## Soso

When you apologize for apologizing.


----------



## Miss acj

Hey



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason_m

You know you're an ambivert to thinking and feeling when:

- You cry at movies, eat vegetarian because you feel sorry for animals, and become angry when someone bullies yourself or others.
BUT: 
- you are so attuned to your own thoughts, logic and ideas that you could care less about what is going on with other people in the room.


----------



## Birdy Bea

You ask if your best friend would be ok with waiting to play the next song because you're still in the moment with the last one and really don't want other music to intrude on your feels.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

When you like making people you care about (Fi) or even complete strangers (Fe) happy.


----------



## sosyncd

Your earliest childhood memory is crying for hours because you (accidentally) stepped on a snail.


----------



## Echoe

Soso said:


> When you apologize for apologizing.


Or you're Minnesotan.


----------

